# So how do you decide if you're more P or more J ? Does it really count ?



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

I am definitely leaning more towards ENTx, but that last bit is hard to nail down. I can tell of times when I've been super J and other times when I've been super P.

Don't NT types already have a strong drive towards doing things their way (in a better way) that tradition dictates? That can be an indication of both P and J.

I think some letters of MBTI become less relevant for certain types. I mean an SP will definitely be an SP, while an SJ will definitely be an SJ, does it really matter anymore if they're more F or more T?

Keirsey came up with these names for the 4 NT types: "inventor, architect, fieldmarshal" etc. but don't all these names describe the same basic traits found in all NT types? Sure, they may be more introverted or more extraverted, but the P/J thing seems to become less relevant.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Sungiant (Mar 31, 2011)

Do you use Ne, or Te? Te is a judging function which would make you an ENTJ. Ne is a perceiving function which would make you ENTP. If you use Ne, then you would use Ti afterward. If you use Te, you would use Ni afterward. So I would say to look up the understanding of Te/Ti and Ne/Ni. The rest is not relevant.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

Theres a big difference between ENTPs and ENTJs lol. NTPs are laid back and impractical. NTJs are goal oriented and practical. You also tend to be more logical in your reasoning and things like that. We're very Ne so we're all over the damn place.

It's the difference between a Corporate Executive and an Entrepreneur


----------



## LiquidCool (Feb 26, 2011)

The Proof said:


> I am definitely leaning more towards ENTx, but that last bit is hard to nail down. I can tell of times when I've been super J and other times when I've been super P.
> 
> Don't NT types already have a strong drive towards doing things their way (in a better way) that tradition dictates? That can be an indication of both P and J.
> 
> ...


You're going to do more harm than good if you keep digging by only looking at the stereotypes. The (E/I)(S/N)(T/F)(J/P) is only a code. It would probably be less confusing if the types were coded as "Type 1, Type 2,...,Type 16" or in binary.

Look into the cognitive functions. ENTP and ENTJ are ultimately *very* different.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

I guess I'm more ENTJ, because I'm more goal-oriented, I often tell people to "get back to *whatever activity they were doing before being pointlessly interrupted*"

I even do this with my university professors whenever they go really REALLY off-topic

I sound like a total control-freak on paper, don't I? hehe, I'm not really like that

thank you all for contributing! you've been great!


----------



## CCCXXIX (Mar 11, 2011)

Cognitive Functions 100: Basic Functionality Revised - INTP Forum

look at the Te and Ni
then look at the Ne and Ti
Which ones are your dominant?


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

The Proof said:


> I guess I'm more ENTJ, because I'm more goal-oriented, I often tell people to "get back to *whatever activity they were doing before being pointlessly interrupted*"
> 
> I even do this with my university professors whenever they go really REALLY off-topic
> 
> ...


And that would piss off the professor and get you a C. Not very ENTJ strategic, tsk tsk...


----------



## tenthousandopenbooks (Jan 25, 2011)

The Proof said:


> Don't NT types already have a strong drive towards doing things their way (in a better way) that tradition dictates? That can be an indication of both P and J.


xNTPs hate tradition. I'm stereotyping here, but what you said sounds very J over P, so consider that another clue for ENTJ over ENTP.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

Mojo Jojo said:


> And that would piss off the professor and get you a C. Not very ENTJ strategic, tsk tsk...


you talk as if grades mean something other than if you have to take a course again or not

also, uni professors aren't stupid, they know when they're off topic, I just like to get them back on topic due to limited time, which they understand


----------



## LiquidCool (Feb 26, 2011)

The Proof said:


> you talk as if grades mean something other than if you have to take a course again or not


The question is how the grades are perceived by others. GPA is often given more weight than it should be given.


----------



## noexcuses (Aug 5, 2009)

ENTJ - achievement for the sake of achievement
ENTP - achievement as a means for some other end


----------

